
Ask HN: Low-code platform startup - Feedback Request - sunilkosuri
Hello friends,<p>We will be launching our startup https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getfastcode.com in a couple of months.<p>fastCode helps professional web app developers significantly reduce the time it takes to develop a web app. We are currently supporting Spring Boot on the back-end and Angular (and Angular Material) on the front-end. The community edition will be free.<p>I would love to get your feedback on whether you think that fastCode will be useful to you and for what use cases.<p>Thank you very much for any feedback you can provide us.
======
Jugurtha
How would one build fastCode on fastCode? In other words, how would you build
your own platform on your own platform?

~~~
sunilkosuri
Great question!

